# Le bazar de la vie : OOC Thread II. [Full]



## Guillaume (Nov 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> Gez, could you translate this over to French if need be?
> 
> ...



  À la demande des modérateurs du forum, veuillez continuer les discussions hors-jeu dans ce nouveau fil de discussion.

 Merci,


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 15, 2004)

Désolé du retard, j'étais à un congrès à Sherbrooke en fin de semaine.  J'étais donc loin d'un accès à Internet.  Je devrais afficher une suite demain soir.


----------



## Gez (Nov 26, 2004)

Euh, ça reprend quand ?


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 26, 2004)

C'est fait.  La suite est affichée.  Je rappelle à tous que le brouillard épais donne un camouflage partiel conséquent (50%), ce qui implique une chance de rater de 20%.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 30, 2004)

Guillaume, j'espère que Nárin n'a pas trop froissé ta sensibilité de biologiste en appellant les mille-pattes des insectes   .


----------



## Gez (Nov 30, 2004)

Tout à fait métaludiquement, les déboires de Frère Michaël, c'est son joueur qui est resté absent trop longtemps ? Cela ne change rien à l'action de Naline, bien sûr.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 30, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Guillaume, j'espère que Nárin n'a pas trop froissé ta sensibilité de biologiste en appellant les mille-pattes des insectes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Pas du tout.  Même que si tu relis mes texte, j'ai fait le même écart taxonomique à quelques reprises. 



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> Tout à fait métaludiquement, les déboires de Frère Michaël, c'est son joueur qui est resté absent trop longtemps ? Cela ne change rien à l'action de Naline, bien sûr.



 J'avais promis que si des personnages sans joueurs devaient disparaîtres, ce serait dans le cadres de l'histoire... À vous de décider ce que vous voulez en faire à présent.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 1, 2004)

Humm, Altran est en feu avec sa dague   .


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 2, 2004)

Avec la conclusion de ce combat, voici les PX distribués. J'ai donné à Diero la moitié des points. Michael, par contre, n'a reçu aucun point.  Diero profite donc des actions du paladin ! 

 Imay 92 px (2 337)
 Naline 92 px (2 422)
 Altran 92 px (2 455)
 Valishan 92 px (2 243)
 Diero 46 px (1 752)
 Michael 0 px (1 572)
 Nárin 92 px (1 754)

Félicitations à tous . Je vous demanderai de bien vouloir mettre à jour vos fiches de personnage, s.v.p.

Merci.


----------



## Gez (Dec 2, 2004)

Mis à jour.

Ah, je pars chez un oncle demain, mais ça ne devrait normalement pas m'empêcher de continuer à jouer -- une des raisons de mon déplacement, c'est pour lui configurer un accès Internet !


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 8, 2004)

J'attendais un peu pour voir si GG allait afficher quelque chose pour Diero.  Comme ce ne semble pas être le cas, j'afficherais la suite ce soir.


----------



## Gez (Dec 8, 2004)

Que penses-tu de ma solution? Elle évite une issue tragique et permettrait à GG, s'il reparaissait, de reprendre son perso. Qui, en attendant, peut toujours être mis de côté au cas où l'on aurait besoin d'un _deus ex machina_ pour nous sortir de la panade!


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 9, 2004)

C'est très bien et je compte bien m'en servir au maximum [/evil grin]

Je pensais avoir le temps d'afficher la suite ce soir, mais j'ai été retardé.  Ça va aller à demain.  Désolé du retard.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 9, 2004)

Voilà, j'ai affiché une réponse.  Question que ce ne soit pas trop long, j'ai fait l'aller-retour sans grand événements.  Si GG revient, on s'arrangera pour qu'il apparaisse subitement.  À vous de jouer mes amis.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 17, 2004)

Je pars demain pour des vacances où je n'aurai pas accès à l'internet. Je serai de retour le 28. Sur ce, joyeuses fêtes!


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 17, 2004)

Bonnes vacances GPEKO.

 Aux autres, est-ce qu'il serait possible de savoir ce que vous décidez avant samedi soir pour que je puisse afficher la suite ?

 Merci,

 P.S. : GG sera absents au moins jusqu'après les Fêtes.  Un membre de sa famille est très malade et il risque d'être à son chevets pour les prochaines semaines.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 19, 2004)

Comme vous pouvez le voir dans le dernier message de Gez, il y a maintenant une fonction pour rouler des dés.  Le nombre de dés est limité à 3, le nombre de faces est limité à 20 (je crois) et on ne peut aditionner les bonus.  De plus, le jet n'est pas éditable (si on l'édite, le dé s'efface et est remplacé par le code).

Voici comment utiliser cette nouvelle fonction :

(dice=#de dés)#de faces(/dice).

Remplacez # de dés par le nombre de dés que vous voulez rouler (1 à 3).
Remplacez # de faces par le nombre de faces des dés que vous voulez roulez (2 à 20).
Remplacez les parenthèses () par des crochets [].

Exemple : (dice=1)20(/dice) donne [dice].


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2004)

Avantage: on ne peut pas être soupçonné de tricher.
Inconvénient: un seul jet de dé par commentaire... Donc, pour un combat, avec jet d'attaque, jet de pourcentage contre la dissimulation, jet de confirmation en cas de critique, jet de dégâts, dégâts d'attaque sournoise (si le dé de dégât de l'arme n'est pas un d6)... Ben ça demande un peu trop de "posts" à faire. Surtout quand on gère deux perso avec un familiers chacun... Dans des cas pareils, par souci de lisibilité, il vaut mieux continuer de faire comme avant et inventer les résultats qui nous arrangent jeter nos dés sagement chez nous avec la confiance du MJ. 

Mais quand il y a un seul jet à faire, pas d'hésitation.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 19, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Dans des cas pareils, par souci de lisibilité, il vaut mieux continuer de faire comme avant et inventer les résultats qui nous arrangent jeter nos dés sagement chez nous avec la confiance du MJ.
> 
> Mais quand il y a un seul jet à faire, pas d'hésitation.




Et le doute fut semé dans l'esprit du MJ...


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 30, 2004)

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je ne vous ai pas oublié.  En fait, j'attends que Julie ait répondu avant de poursuivre.  Mais voilà, sa tante lui a refilé une vilaine bronchite qui l'a un peu empêché de penser et de réfléchir à autre chose qu'à sa fièvre, ses bronches et sa toux.  Elle se sentait mieux ce soir et devrait répondre demain ou vendredi.  Nárin devrait donc avoir la réponse de ses fouilles avant le Jour de l'An !

Sur ce, Joyeux Noël en retard et Bonne Année en avance


----------



## Gez (Jan 4, 2005)

Avant le jour de l'An? C'est un peu raté, maintenant. 

J'espère que tout le monde a passé de bonnes fêtes, n'est pas trop enrhumé. Et n'est pas trop bloqué chez soi par la neige. (Quoique, avec la fin des vacances d'hiver, il y en a à qui ça ne leur déplairait pas.)


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 5, 2005)

Bah, la neige, c'est pas un trop gros problème. C'est le *bipppp* de verglas qui me fait *bippp*.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 5, 2005)

J'ai vraiment raté mon coup cette fois !  :\ 

J'ai choppé un rhume et en plus je croyais avoir accès à un logiciel sur mon portable, mais non, je ne l'avais pas installé.  Donc pas de mise à jour des cartes.

Me revoilà donc.

La réponse dans quelques minutes.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 5, 2005)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> _[HJ: Initiative: [dice]
> 
> Nárin attaque le hobgobelin avec un point d'attaque en puissance, augmentant ainsi les dégâts à 1d10+4 alors que son bonus d'attaque demeure +6, grâce à son bonus racial contre les goblinoïdes.
> 
> Est-ce que je dois faire une réponse pour chaque jet?_




Lorsque tu as plusieurs jets, je te recommande d'utiliser tes propres dés ou d'utiliser le générateur que tu trouveras ici


----------



## Gez (Jan 10, 2005)

C'est quand la suite?


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 10, 2005)

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt.  J'en ai un peu plein les bras ces jours-ci.  Je ne serai pas en mesure d'afficher la suite avant mercredi.


----------



## Gez (Jan 11, 2005)

Pas de problème, c'était juste pour ne pas rester dans le flou.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 17, 2005)

Jusqu'à présent seulement Gez a répondu aux dernières actions affichées.  GPEKO ? Julie ? vous êtes là ?

  Je compte afficher la suite dans les 24 prochaines heures (soit d'ici le 18 janvier 10h00 GMT-5), alors, s.v.p. répondez.

  Merci,


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 24, 2005)

Le nouveau serveur est en fonction ! J'ai donc affiché la suite. Félicitation à Nárin pour son coup critique qui à pulvérisé son adversaire et à Naline qui grâce à son attaque sournoise, s'est débarassé du hobgobelin.

Voici les point d'expériences :



Imay 60 px (2 397)
Naline 60 px (2 482)
Altran 60 px (2 515)
Valishan 60 px (2 303)
Diero 0 px (1 752)
Michael 0 px (1 572)
Nárin 30 px (1 784)


----------



## Gez (Jan 26, 2005)

Il semblerait que le programme de dé incorporé ne fonctionne plus... J'avais déjà remarqué sur un autre forum qu'il ne survivait pas aux mises-à-jour.

Guillaume, les liens ont changés, ce ne sont plus des adresses en enworld.org/forums/ mais en enworld.org/ tout court. Tu devrais mettre à jour ta signature. (Astuce: pour faire des liens vers des thread, on peut utiliser {thread=threadID}lien{/thread} au lieu des URL. Donc, par exemple:

Une ville enchaînée: Characters, discussion, campaign.​
S'il y a de nouveaux changements d'adresse, les liens fournis s'ajusteront automatiquement.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 26, 2005)

Merci du renseignement Gez.  J'ai fait la mise à jour de ma signature.  Il faudra que je remonte tout le fil de discussion pour mettre à jour tout les liens utilisés jusqu'à présent   Une autre chose à faire au lieu de travailler


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 29, 2005)

Julie et moi sommes assez débordés ces jours-ci. Juste un mot pour vous avertir que les mise-à-jour risque d'être très intermitantes d'ici au 6 février.


----------



## Gez (Jan 29, 2005)

C'est pas trop grave, ça permettra peut-être à GPEKO de donner signe de vie... :\


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 15, 2005)

J'ai fait une expérience.  J'ai modifié les icône des personnages pour les remplacer par des jetons.  Je voulais savoir si vous aimiez ou si vous préféreriez que je revienne aux icônes originaux.


----------



## Gez (Feb 15, 2005)

C'est pas mal. Je reconnais la pâte de Claudio Pozas. Counter Collection ?


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 15, 2005)

Effectivement.  J'ai la version sur CD depuis Noël, mais je n'avais pas eu l'occasion de l'utiliser.  Voilà qui est fait !


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 18, 2005)

Je vais être absent jusqu'à dimanche.  Je dois aller chercher des choses pour le bébé à Gatineau.  C'est à 900 km de Rimouski.  La prochaine réponse devrait donc être dimanche ou lundi soir.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 26, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> _[HJ: Naline étant en défense totale, sa CA était de 16 +4 (l'ogre est un géant) +4 (défense totale) soit 24... Avec 23, l'ogre l'a ratée ! Et la carte ne montre pas le déplacement d'Altran.]_




Bon j'étais vraiment distrait quand j'ai écrit mon dernier message.  Plusieurs erreurs se sont glissées :


Je me suis gourré dans le calcule de la CA de Naline
C'est Féllian qui s'approche de Naline et non pas Fario
C'est Fario qui se porte à l'attaque
Je n'ai pas déplacé Altran
J'ai corrigé mes erreurs dans mon message. Voici les corrections apportées :

Naline n'a pas été blessée.  Elle n'a perdu aucun point de vie
Féllian voulant se porter à son secours, lance _bouclier enthropique_ sur Naline
Fario se porte à l'attaque
Altran est maintenant plus près
Mes excuses Gez pour ces erreurs qui te désavantageaient sérieusement.

Si ces modifications changent quelque chose aux actions que vous vouliez entreprendre Julie et toi, vous avez ma permission de modifier vos messages. J'ajouterai la suite dimanche soir, pour vous laisser le temps.


----------



## Gez (Feb 27, 2005)

Au risque d'être pénible, pourquoi _bouclier entropique_ ? C'est un sort qui protège contre les attaques par projectiles... Que Félian garde ses sorts pour plus tard! 

Quand aux actions de mes persos, elles ne changent pas. Naline continue de diriger le pulvérisateur en restant sur la défensive, Altran de chercher à récupérer Crista avant qu'elle ne se prenne un mauvais coup tout en priant Avméa et Zemli pour que le venin fasse effet, Mitaine continue de grogner prudemment, et Crista continue de chercher à rejoindre son maître, sa mission accomplie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2005)

Les actions de mes persos demeurent inchangées.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 1, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Au risque d'être pénible, pourquoi _bouclier entropique_ ? C'est un sort qui protège contre les attaques par projectiles... Que Félian garde ses sorts pour plus tard!




C'est ça qui arrive quand je fais plusieurs choses à la fois.  J'ai lu la description du sort _bouclier de la foi_ et l'entête de _bouclier enthropique_ !   J'avais donc l'impression d'avoir un sort qui améliore la CA et qui avait une porté autre que personnelle.  Moi qui voulais aider Naline, c'est raté !:\

Bref, on annule le sort et il sera là plus tard.

Note, cependant, je ne modifierai pas le message originial.  Entendu ?


----------



## Julie (Mar 3, 2005)

Je participe à un colloque en fin de semaine. Je ne pourrai donc pas répondre avant dimanche soir ou lundi matin.


----------



## Gez (Mar 8, 2005)

Comment s'est passé ce colloque ? Et qu'est-il arrivé à Guillaume ?


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 8, 2005)

Il est en plein préparation d'un autre colloque qui doit avoir lieu jeudi et vendredi.  J'ai une série d'analyses à terminer pour mon projet de doctorat.  Mon directeur me demande un rapport d'étape et de lui fournir des données pour un autre projet.  Bref, je ne dors plus, je mange plus, je ne me divertis plus... ce n'est pas productif 

En d'autres termes, je ne pourrais certainement pas ajouter la suite avant la fin de semaine.

Pour ce qui est du colloque de Julie, je la laisserai répondre.

Bonne semaine,


----------



## Gez (Mar 8, 2005)

Bon courage! Et bonne chance.


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2005)

Le colloque c'est très bien passé. C'était intéressant, mais loin dans le bois! J'ai perdu deux journées entières dans le voyage. Voyager avec un supplément de 10 kilos dans le ventre, c'est fatiguant!


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2005)

Voici les points d'expérience pour les 6 hobgobelins, l'élémentaire de terre et l'otyugh : 382 pour les PJ et 191 pour les PNJ.  Les totaux sont donc :


Imay 2779 px   
Naline 2864 px   
Altran 2897 px   
Valishan 2685 px   
Nárin 1975 px


----------



## Gez (Apr 15, 2005)

Ahah! Bientôt le niveau 3!


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 20, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> *On a une porte ouverte, et une autre qui ne peut être ouverte que depuis l'autre côté, ou bien en la démolissant.*




J'ai dû mal expliquer la situation.  La porte qui demeure vérouillée s'ouvre vers l'intérieur de la salle.  La barre qui vérouille la porte est donc à l'intérieur de la salle.


----------



## Gez (Apr 21, 2005)

Oups. C'est pas grave, j'ai mis à jour les propos d'Altran sans pour autant changer sa suggestion.


----------



## Guillaume (May 2, 2005)

Voici les points d'expérience pour les 7 hobgobelins : 191 pour les PJ et 95 pour les PNJ. Les totaux sont donc :

Imay 2970 px
Naline 3055 px
Altran 3088 px
Valishan 2876 px
Nárin 2070 px


----------



## Gez (May 2, 2005)

Mais ça fait des niveaux 3, ça!


----------



## Guillaume (May 2, 2005)

Mes félicitations Gez ! En passant, je fait jouer un campagne solo à Julie depuis quelques temps.  Elle a un druide et j'ai eu l'occasion de voir l'amélioration des compagnons animaux dans l'édition révisée.  Je crois que cela pourrait être intéressant pour Mitaine.  Si tu veux utiliser cette règle, je te donne mon accord.


----------



## Gez (May 2, 2005)

Est-ce que les DV bonus pourraient permettre à Mitaine de passer à la catégorie de taille supérieure ? C'était précisé dans la règle du rituel d'amélioration dans les Maîtres de la Nature, mais pas dans la nouvelle édition. Si oui, c'est très intéressant, car en 3.5 les animaux gagnent des dons et des compétences...

En parlant de compétence et de révision, qu'en est-t'il de Dressage et Empathie Animale ? Et est-ce que je peux considérer Alchimie comme une compétence d'artisanat ? En attendant les réponses, je n'augmente pas ses compétences...

modifications effectuées:
Altran a gagné deux rangs en Art de la magie, un en Bluff, et un en Connaissance des mystères.
Naline a gagné un niveau dans la classe de Roublard (tirage de DV: 4), Altran dans sa classe d'ensorceleur (tirage de DV: 1 :\).
Les deux ont investi dans Arme de Prédilection: Dague. 
Attaques et sauvegardes ont été mis à jour, pour Altran, Crista, et Naline. (Rien à mettre à jour pour Mitaine ce niveau-ci.)
Altran a gagné le sort de _détection des passages secrets_...


----------



## Guillaume (May 2, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Est-ce que les DV bonus pourraient permettre à Mitaine de passer à la catégorie de taille supérieure ? C'était précisé dans la règle du rituel d'amélioration dans les Maîtres de la Nature, mais pas dans la nouvelle édition. Si oui, c'est très intéressant, car en 3.5 les animaux gagnent des dons et des compétences...




Voir la proposition plus bas.



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> En parlant de compétence et de révision, qu'en est-t'il de Dressage et Empathie Animale ? Et est-ce que je peux considérer Alchimie comme une compétence d'artisanat ? En attendant les réponses, je n'augmente pas ses compétences...




Dressage et Empathie animale : tu peux utiliser la version de 3.5 pour ces compétences. Étant donné qu'Empathie animale est devenue un pouvoir de druide, tu peux distribuer tes points récupérés comme bon te semble.

Alchimie : elle devient également une compétence d'artisanat.



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> Naline a gagné un niveau dans la classe de Roublard (tirage de DV: 4), Altran dans sa classe d'ensorceleur (tirage de DV: 1 :\).




Tu peux rouler à nouveau le DV d'Altran.

Pour Mitaine, j'ai regardé et analysé la description de _Dragon_ que tu m'avais fait parvenir et je l'ai comparé à celle de _Tome of Horrors.  _De cela, j'ai une proposition à te faire. Ceci modifierait les statistiques de base de Naline qui serait ensuite améliorée selon les règles de 3.5.

Avantages : Mitaine serait plus puissante et aurait les effets immédiatement.
Inconvéniants : Elle n'augmenterait pas de taille.

À toi de juger.

Voici ce que tu avais affiché dans le fil OOC original, selon le «scan» de Dragon:*Renard (Dragon #201) :* FP ¼; Animal taille P; DV ½d8; pv 2; Init +4 (Dex); Vit 12 m (40 pi., 8 cases); CA 15 (+1 taille, +4 Dex); Att +1 corps à corps (1d4, morsure); Part odorat; Esp/All 1,5m x 1,5m/1,5m; AL N; SV Ref +6 (+2 base, +4 Dex), Vig +2 (+2 base), Vol +1 (+1 Sag); For 11, Dex 19, Con 11, Int 2, Sag 12, Cha 7.

_Compétences_ (9 points)_ :_ Déplacement silencieux +9 (+4 racial, +4 Dex, 1 pts), Détection +5 (+4 Dex, 1 pts), Discrétion +12 (+4 racial, +4 Dex, 3 pts), Natation +3 (3pts), Perception auditive +5 (+4 racial, 1 pts).

​Alors que le _Tome of Horrors_ propose plutôt :
*Renard (Tome of Horrors) :* FP 1/3; Animal taille P; DV 1d8; pv 4; Init +2 (Dex); Vit 15 m (50 pi., 10 cases); CA 14 (+1 taille, +2 Dex, +1 naturelle); Att +3 corps à corps (1d4-2, morsure); Part odorat; Esp/All 1,5m x 1,5m/1,5m; AL N; SV Ref +4 (+2 base, +2 Dex), Vig +2 (+2 base), Vol +1 (+1 Sag); For 7, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Sag 12, Cha 6.

_Compétence _(10 points) _: _Détection +8 (+4 racial, +1 Sag, 3 pts), Discrétion +8 (+4 racial, +2 Dex, 2 pts), Perception auditive +8 (+4 racial, +1 Sag, 3 pts), Saut +4 (+4 racial, -2 For, 2 pts); _Dons :_ Arme de prédilection (morsure).

​Si nous donnons à Mitaine les caractéristiques de base de la version de Dragon, le profil de _Tome of Horrors_ et que nous remanions les compétences un peu, nous obtenons ceci :
*Mitaine (proposition base 1) : *FP 1/3; Animal taille P; DV 1d8; pv 6; Init +4 (Dex); Vit 15m (50 pi., 10 cases); CA 16 (+1 taille, +4 Dex, +1 naturelle), surpris 12, touché 15; BBA +0; Att +1 (1d4, morsure); Part odorat, lien télépathique, partage de sorts, évasion; Esp/All 1,5m x 1,5m/1,5m; AL N; Ref +6, Vig +2, Vol +1; For 11, Dex 19, Con 11, Int 2, Sag 12, Cha 7.

_Compétences _(10 points) _:_ Déplacement silencieux +9 (+4 racial, +4 Dex, 1 pts), Détection +7 (+4 racial, +1 Sag, 2 pts), Discrétion +8 (+4 racial, +2 Dex, 2 pts), Natation +2 (2 pts); Perception auditive +8 (+4 racial, +1 Sag, 2 pts), Saut +5 (+4 racial, 1 pts); _Dons :_ Arme de prédilection (morsure).

_Tours appris :_ arrête, attaque, au pied, cherche, joue, suis.

​Ce qui veux dire que Mitaine aurait maintenant l'air de ceci :
*Mitaine (avancée niveau 3) :* FP 1/3; Animal taille P; DV 3d8; pv 14; Init +5 (Dex); Vit 15m (50 pi, 10 cases); CA 17 (+1 taille, +5 Dex, +1 naturelle), surpris 12, touché 16; BBA +2; Att +4 (1d4+1, morsure); Part odorat, lien télépathique, partage de sorts, évasion; Esp/All 1,5m x 1,5m/1,5m; AL N; SV Ref +8 (+3 base, +5 Dex), Vig +3 (+3 base), Vol +1 (+1 Sag); For 12, Dex 20, Con 11, Int 2, Sag 12, Cha 7.

_Compétences _(12 points) _:_ Déplacement silencieux +9 (+4 racial, +4 Dex, 1 pts), Détection +7 (+4 racial, +1 Sag, 2 pts), Discrétion +8 (+4 racial, +2 Dex, 2 pts), Natation +2 (2 pts); Perception auditive +8 (+4 racial, +1 Sag, 2 pts), Saut +5 (+4 racial, 1 pts), *2 pts** à distribuer*; _Dons :_ Arme de prédilection (morsure).

_Tours appris :_ arrête, attaque, au pied, cherche, joue, suis, *2 tours supplémentaires à déterminer*.​Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Gez (May 2, 2005)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Dressage et Empathie animale : tu peux utiliser la version de 3.5 pour ces compétences. Étant donné qu'Empathie animale est devenue un pouvoir de druide, tu peux distribuer tes points récupérés comme bon te semble.
> 
> Alchimie : elle devient également une compétence d'artisanat.




Empathie Animale -> Dressage. Pour le reste, mis à jour selon les règles révisées. Ça m'arrange parce que c'est les règles révisées que l'on trouve en ligne...



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> Tu peux rouler à nouveau le DV d'Altran.




Merci. Cette fois-ci, j'ai tiré 3. 



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> Pour Mitaine, j'ai regardé et analysé la description de _Dragon_ que tu m'avais fait parvenir et je l'ai comparé à celle de _Tome of Horrors.  _De cela, j'ai une proposition à te faire. Ceci modifierait les statistiques de base de Naline qui serait ensuite améliorée selon les règles de 3.5.
> 
> Avantages : Mitaine serait plus puissante et aurait les effets immédiatement.
> Inconvénients : Elle n'augmenterait pas de taille.
> ...




Je vais y réfléchir... J'envisageais vaguement d'investir dans les dons de combat équestre (euh, vulpestre ? ) une fois Mitaine assez grande pour servir de monture. Enfin, de toute façon, Naline n'ayant qu'un seul niveau de druide pour le moment, Mitaine n'aurait pas droit aux deux DV bonus dès maintenant. La décision peut donc attendre.


----------



## Guillaume (May 3, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Empathie Animale -> Dressage. Pour le reste, mis à jour selon les règles révisées. Ça m'arrange parce que c'est les règles révisées que l'on trouve en ligne...




Ah ! Pour une fois que j'ai quelque chose pour toi ! 

Tu peux trouver SRD de 3.0 en ligne et formaté à http://www.zombler.org/files/srd30a/


----------



## Gez (May 3, 2005)

Ah, ça peut-être pratique. Merci!

J'utilise surtout Sovelior/Sage SRD et un signet assez pratique (trouvé ici) qui permet de faire une recherche sur d20SRD.org très rapidement.


----------



## Guillaume (May 3, 2005)

Personnellement, pour la version 3.5 j'utilise soit celui-là ou celui d'Andargor que l'on peut trouver ici.  Il n'est pas actif en-ligne, mais je l'ai sur mon ordinateur.

Ceci dit, la découverte ou la confirmation du rôle des leviers qui assure ainsi la sécurité des PJ et PNJ dans la pièce vous donne des PX.  En voici la distribution :

Imay 3079 px
Naline 3164 px
Altran 3197 px
Valishan 2931 px
Nárin 2125 px 
 Bienvenu au troisième niveau Imay !


----------



## Gez (May 6, 2005)

Julie ?


----------



## Guillaume (May 6, 2005)

Désolé Gez, c'est la première fois que j'ai une minute depuis mardi pour afficher quelque chose.  Je crois que la partie va prendre quelques jours avant de reprendre.  En fait, c'est que Julie à accouché d'un magnifique petit garçon mercredi après-midi à 17h39 HAE.

Nicolas Vincent Xavier Godbout s'est joint à notre petite famille et il se porte bien.

À dans quelques jours,


----------



## Gez (May 6, 2005)

C'est pas bien grave, et félicitations ! (Pour le delais et le bébé, respectivement, hein, pas l'inverse )

Bon courage pour les parents.


----------



## Guillaume (May 8, 2005)

Merci Gez.  J'espère seulement que ce ne sera pas trop long.  Vous approchez de la fin de ce chapitre... J'ai hâte !


----------



## Gez (May 21, 2005)

Juste pour dire que je continue d'attendre patiemment. J'ai rejoint quelques autres jeux, donc c'est pas grave s'il y a une pause. Mais je serais toujours là quand les choses se seront un peu tassées pour vous.


----------



## Guillaume (May 22, 2005)

Ça va venir.  Vincent a fait une très mauvaise jaunisse la semaine dernière ce qui a bouffé beaucoup de temps à Julie.   Elle n'a tout simplement pas eu le temps ou l'énergie de répondre sur ENWorld.  À vrai dire, je ne crois pas qu'elle se soit approché d'un ordinateur depuis cinq ou six jours.  Ça va venir... Merci de ta patience.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 10, 2005)

Salut Gez,

Je m'occupe des personnages de Julie en son absence.  Déjà avec le bébé, elle avait de la difficulté à venir consulter ENWorld et les derniers développement.  Seulement, les choses ont pris une mauvaise tournure au cours des derniers jours.

Nous étions heureux que Vincent se soit remis de sa jaunisse.  Mais Julie avait de la difficulté à allaiter depuis quelques jours.  Pensant qu'elle faisait une mastite, elle est allée consulter son médecin qui lui a prescrit des antibiotiques.  Au bout de cinq jours, la mastite devrait normalement s'être résorbée, mais voilà, la situation n'avait pas bougé (selon Julie, moi je trouvais qu'elle avait empirée).

Nous sommes donc retourné voir le médecin mardi matin.  Après un examen sommaire, il nous a envoyé à l'hôpital de Rimouski pour des examens sous la supervision d'un infectiologue.  À 11h00, Julie était admise à l'hôpital avec comme diagnostic des abcès aux seins.  Elle a été opérée pour crever les abcès mardi en fin de journée (un d'entre eux avait la grosseur d'une balle de tennis ! )  Elle est toujours hospitalisée et elle ne devrait pas sortir avant samedi.

Les changements de pensements sont très douloureux et tu comprenderas certainement que dans les circonstances, ENWorld et les jeux de rôles sont très loins dans son ordre de priorité.

Pour ma part, je dois m'occuper d'elle, de Vincent et de mon doctorat.  J'essaie donc de tenir le tout, mais actuellement c'est difficile.  Les mise-à-jour seront donc rares au cours des prochaines semaines.

Au moins, il y en aura une un peu plus tard


----------



## Gez (Jun 10, 2005)

Je comprend et j'empathise. Bon courage et bonne chance !


----------



## Gez (Jun 21, 2005)

Alors, tout c'est bien passé ?


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 22, 2005)

Les choses se replacent tranquillement.  Julie va mieux, mais le bébé exige beaucoup de son temps.  Pour ma part, j'essaie depuis trois jours d'afficher la mise à jour, mais il y a toujours un empêchement qui me tombe sur la tête.  J'espère que demain soir sera la bonne.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 25, 2005)

Voici le décompte des points de vie pour tous les personnages :

Narin 8 pv
Naline 2 pv
Fario 0 pv
Altran 8 pv
Valishan 5 pv
Imay 4 pv
Féllian 2 pv
Mitaine et Crista sont en parfaite santé


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 25, 2005)

La tête de Kazmojen a roulé.  Dans l'aventure telle que publiée dans Dungeon, Kazmojen était un nain avec l'achétype demi-troll publié dans le Fiend Folio.  Cependant, ils lui avaient donné la capacité de Regénération 5 au lieu de Guérison rapide 5.  Dans un tel cas, le coup de grâce d'Imay n'aurait pas eu d'effet.  Je trouvais cela un peu poussé pour les personnages et j'ai donc ramené ça à Guérison rapide 5.  La tête de pouvait donc être sectionnée.

C'est le temps des points d'expérience :


 Imay 736 px
 Naline 736 px
 Nárin 368 px
 Altran 736 px
 Valishan 736 px

Ce qui donne un total de :


 Imay 3815 px
 Naline 3900 px
 Nárin 2493 px
 Altran 3933 px
 Valishan 3667 px

Bienvenu au troisième niveau Valishan !


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 3, 2005)

J'avais oublié de vous remettre les PX pour les deux automates.  Voici le décompte :
Imay 327 px
Naline 327 px
Nárin 164 px
Altran 327 px
Valishan 327 px


Ce qui donne un total de :
Imay 4142 px
Naline 4227 px
Nárin 2654 px
Altran 4260 px
Valishan 3994 px

Malheureusement, ce n'est pas suffisant pour sauver Nárin de l'inconscience suite à sa chute dans le piège.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 21, 2005)

Le sauvetage de tous les prisonniers, vous vallent un certain nombre de points d'expérience :

 Imay 256 px
 Naline 256 px
 Nárin 127 px
 Altran 256 px
 Valishan 256 px

Les personnages ont donc :

 Imay 4398 px
 Naline 4483 px
 Nárin 2781 px
 Altran 4516 px
 Valishan 4250 px

Tous ont leur maximum de points de vie le matin du 8 du Frimaire, soit :

 Imay 19 pv
 Naline 18 pv
 Nárin 24 pv
 Altran 10 pv
 Valishan 22 pv

Au fait, Valishan n'a pas encore été mis à niveau.  Selon sa fiche de personnage il est encore 2e niveau.  Normalement, puisqu'il est 3e niveau, il devrait avoir 22 pv.


----------



## Gez (Aug 21, 2005)

Feuilles mises à jour.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 22, 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

L'aventure du Bazar de la vie tire bientôt à sa fin.  Il y aura encore quelques rencontres, mais le gros est déjà terminé.  La lecture du dernier message de Gez, particulièrement le passage suivant :







			
				Gez said:
			
		

> Et après... Je suppose que nous pourrons continuer nos propres chemins. Je sais déjà que je ne trouverais pas en cette ville ce que j'étais venu y chercher.



 m'appele à me questionner.  Je voulais savoir si vous désiriez continuer ou interrompe ça là.

J'ai beaucoup apprécié l'expérience qui au total aura duré un an. Ce fut un plaisir pour moi.

Merci pour le bon temps.


----------



## Gez (Aug 22, 2005)

Voui voui !

Naline disait ça à cause de son background, elle a sa propre quête qui est passée un peu au second plan. Quand cette histoire sera finie, elle reprendra sa première mission.

Mais l'histoire est loin d'être finie, il me semble, puisqu'il y a une pas mal d'autres aventures pour la ville enchaînée. Donc, si tu veux les maîtriser aussi, tu peux compter sur moi pour être là !


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 25, 2005)

Je ne serai pas en mesure de répondre au avant la fin de semaine.  Il faut que je termine une rédaction. 

À samedi,


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 30, 2005)

Je viens d'afficher une réponse pour les dernières actions.  Pour les objets ordinaires, vous n'avez qu'à les ajouter à votre équipement et à déduire les coûts de vos trésors respectifs, d'autant plus que les 2500 courronnes vous ont été remises ! C'est donc 500 couronnes par PJ (en comptant Nárin).

Pour ce qui est des objets magiques, comme vous pouvez le lire, il faudra faire un peu de magazinage.

******

Autre point, les aventures qui suivent la première ont été écrite pour l'édition révisée.  Pour Imay et Altran, cela n'a pas vraiment d'importance puisque les classe n'ont pas été véritablement modifiées.  Par contre, pour Valishan et Naline, ceci peut avoir un impact.  Je vous propose donc de passer les PJ à l'édition 3.5 pour la suite des aventures.  Si cela vous convient, naturellement.


----------



## Gez (Sep 1, 2005)

Au niveau de la mise à jour... En fait, je crois qu'il n'y a pas grand'chose à faire. Il me semble que l'on avait déjà fait l'ajustement pour les compétences. Seule Mitaine n'avait pas été modifiée, mais les compagnons animaux ne sont véritablement affectés par les nouvelles règles qu'à partir du niveau 3 de druide.

Quand aux sorts, ceux de niveau 1 n'ont pas eu tant de changements que ça... Je ne crois pas que ceux qui sont sur la liste d'Altran ou de Naline aient été affectés par la révision.

Enfin, au niveau des races. Altran n'est pas concerné du tout, bien sûr. Naline si, un peu.


Lumière dansante, prestidigitation, son illusoire.
Même si, stylistiquement, je préfère les gnomes-qui-lancent-des-sorts (façon 3e) aux gnomes-qui-ont-des-pouvoirs-magiques (façon édition révisée), il faut bien reconnaître que ce changement est à l'avantage de Naline, qui ne risquera plus d'échouer à cause de son armure quand elle utilisera un de ses pouvoirs innés. Comme elle a autant en Intelligence qu'en Charisme, le changement de caractéristique associée n'a aucune incidence.
Familiarité martiale.
Aucune des classes de Naline n'offre l'accès à toutes les armes martiales, ce changement ne l'affecte donc pas.
Bonus au DD des illusions.
Les druides n'ont pas de sorts d'illusion... En tout cas, je n'en ai vu aucun dans les règles de base. Encore un changement sans incidence.
Classe préférée.
Naline n'était pas illusionniste, et elle n'est pas non plus barde.
Taille des armes.
Ceci, par contre, l'affecte. Dague à 1d3 et faucille à 1d4.


Enfin, pour ce qui est des emplettes:
Naline souhaite acquérir une dague de maître (elle a bien besoin de tous les bonus de comba qu'elle peut gagner), à 302 po, 7 parchemins de soin des blessures légères (7×25=175), et pour le reste, un peu plus d'huile à lanterne, quelques rations de plus peut-être, etc. C'est pas bien cher de toute façon. Mettons un coût total de 480 po  pour faire rond, ça comptera un savon neuf pour Mitaine... 

Altran, quant à lui, reprend une vingtaine de carreaux pour son arbalète, une dague de maître lui aussi, et trois potions de soins légers... En comptant quelques dépenses mineures annexe (comme une petite chope dans une taverne), on doit arriver à un coût total de 455 po.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 3, 2005)

Gez,

Désolé que mes réponses et celles de Julie soient aussi imprévisibles.  Nous nous affairons aux derniers préparatifs du baptême de Vincent.  C'est difficile d'organiser une réception à 600 km du lieu !

Bref, ça a lieu en fin de semaine et nous ne serons pas en mesure d'afficher sur ENWorld avant mardi.

Je tenterai de m'y mettre mardi matin.  Passe une belle fin de semaine,

Guillaume


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2005)

Imay aurait besoin d'une flasque d'huile, quelques rations et 20 carreaux pour un total de 21 écus. Elle voudrais également se procurer une potion de soins légers.

Pour la transformation de Valishan (3e à 3.5e): j'ai ajusté ses points de vie, ajusté les jets de sauvegarde, ajusté les caractéristiques, ajusté les compétences. Il voudrait vendre son arc long composite (-50 po), pour ensuite acheter un arc de force long +2 (300 po), 40 flèches (2 po),  2 jours de rations (1 po) et 3 potions de soins légers (200 po).


----------



## Julie (Sep 12, 2005)

Comme vous avez peut-être constaté, j'aimerais bien continuer et j'ai déjà modifier les personnages pour l'édition 3.5.


----------



## Julie (Sep 18, 2005)

Désolée de mon absence. Pour une raison que j'ignore, je n'ai reçu aucun message de EN World depuis le 31 août, je suis donc un peu perdue. 

Juste pour mettre les choses au clair, est-ce que les potions et les baguette de soin sont pour tout le monde? Si oui, on peut mettre le reste de notre argent en commun. Ça fait 2100 (400 des 500 po d'Imay ne sont pas disponible) plus les 9095 po = 11 195 po. Il en coûte 10 977 pour tous les objets mentionnés jusqu'à présent. Il resterait 218 po, si on achète tout. 

Cependant, Valishan n'aurait rien, pas même son arc de force. Il serait également intéressant si nous pouvions avoir un sac sans fond ou un Havresac d'Hévard. Il y a au moins un coffre (celui du faux ogre) rempli de po et des tapisserie qui nous attendent en bas. La somme des trésors risque d'être plutôt lourd à remonter. Si nous ne voulons pas faire trop d'allez-retours, ça pourrait être tès utile. Qu'en penses-tu Gez?


----------



## Gez (Sep 18, 2005)

Naline comptait distribuer, sur les 9000 et quelques pièces restantes, 1800 (et quelques) à chacun. Elle veut se prendre une dague +1 avec ses 1800 et les 500 de la récompense (elle a commencé ses achats par la trésorerie, elle n'a donc pas encore dépensé sa récompense de la façon indiquée plus haut, il est clair qu'une dague magique l'emporte sur une dague de maître).

Il n'y a pas besoin de tout prendre. Naline n'a pas besoin d'un cimeterre alors qu'elle s'est spécialisée dans le maniement de la dague.


----------



## Gez (Sep 19, 2005)

Voilà voilà, personnages mis à jour.


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2005)

Les personnages ont été mis à jour. J'ai donné un arc de force de maître et une épée longue de maître à Valishan et des outils de voleur de maître à Imay.


----------



## Julie (Oct 14, 2005)

Où avons-nous laissé les automates? Ne serait-il pas plus prudent d'en trimballer un avec nous?


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 14, 2005)

Le seul automate qui vous avait suivi jusqu'à la surface était celui qui avait combattu à vos côté depuis un bon moment.  Les autres était resté en garde dans la forteresse sous Jzadirune.

Réponse à vos actions un peu plus tard, probablement en fin de journée.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 20, 2005)

Gez,

Je suis surpris que tu n'ais pas profité du repos pour «augmenter» Mitaine avec le rituel...


----------



## Gez (Oct 20, 2005)

Je ne pensais pas que je pouvais encore avec le passage à la 3.5.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 20, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas que je pouvais encore avec le passage à la 3.5.




Effectivement, par contre ma proposition tiens toujours :



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> Pour Mitaine, j'ai regardé et analysé la description de Dragon que tu m'avais fait parvenir et je l'ai comparé à celle de Tome of Horrors. De cela, j'ai une proposition à te faire. Ceci modifierait les statistiques de base de Naline qui serait ensuite améliorée selon les règles de 3.5.
> 
> Avantages : Mitaine serait plus puissante et aurait les effets immédiatement.
> Inconvéniants : Elle n'augmenterait pas de taille.
> ...


----------



## Gez (Oct 21, 2005)

En ce cas, OK !

Ça veux donc dire que j'ai loupé l'occasion, à moins de revenir en arrière la dessus.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 21, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> En ce cas, OK !
> 
> Ça veux donc dire que j'ai loupé l'occasion, à moins de revenir en arrière la dessus.




Je me sens généreux aujourd'hui...  Je te donne jusqu'à 8h30 Heure de l'Est, soit un peu moins de dix-sept heures après avoir affiché ce message pour faire la modification.  Après ça, l'occasion sera belle et bien loupée.


----------



## Gez (Oct 21, 2005)

Bon, je m'embrouille toujours dans les fuseaux horaires, mais je viens d'éditer en recopiant les blocs de textes de ta proposition.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 8, 2005)

La suite va devoir attendre la fin de semaine.  Je suis débordé avec l'Université.  Un peu de patience s.v.p.

Merci.


----------



## Gez (Dec 9, 2005)

Pas de problème.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 23, 2005)

Salut Gez,

Avec les préparatifs de Noël, Julie, n'a pas eu le temps de répondre.  Ici nous sommes vendredi matin et nous nous préparons à partir pour Montréal et Gatineau, situés repsectivement à 600 et 850 km au sud-ouest de Rimouski.  Nous allons fêter Noël et le Jour de l'An en famille.  Ce seront les première Fêtes de Vincent.

Malheureusement, cela signifie que je ne serai pas en mesure de faire une mise à jour de l'histoire avant mon retour à Rimouski.  Donc, ne t'attends pas à des nouvelles avant le 3 ou le 4 janvier.

Sur ce, nous te souhaitons tous, Julie, Vincent et moi, de joyeuses Fêtes et beaucoup de cadeaux donnés avec amour et amité.  Passe du bon temps.


----------



## Gez (Dec 23, 2005)

Merci, et je vous rend la pareille avec plaisir. 


Gaël.


----------



## Gez (May 10, 2006)

ENWorld a eu un gros problème de BDD et la dernière sauvegarde de celle-ci était assez ancienne. J'ai pu récupérer les personnages grâce au cache de Google, mais je n'arrive pas à avoir les fils de discussion proprement dit, parce que le cache fonctionne bizarrement pour les fils multipages...


----------



## Guillaume (May 10, 2006)

Merci Gez.  J'avais tenté de récupérer les autres fils, mais comme toi je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de succès.  Je n'avais pas pensé à voir aux personnages.

Julie bosse encore à plein temps sur sa thèse de doctorat, mais tout devrait être terminé pour la fin de semaine.  Je me souviens en gros des actions qui avaient été proposées pour la salle de forge où les personnages se trouvaient.  J'ai la carte en sauvegarde.  Nous devrions être en mesure de reprendre sous peu.


----------



## Guillaume (May 30, 2006)

Bonjour Gez,

J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle.  Je ne crois pas être en mesure de continuer la campagne. Je manque de temps et je n'arrive pas à faire les mises à jours nécessaire pour la suite.  Je crois que je vais être obligé d'arrêter ça là.

Je dois dire que ce fut un plaisir et j'aurais vraiment aimé continuer, mais il n'y a que 24 heures dans une journée.  J'espère que tu comprends.


----------



## Gez (May 31, 2006)

Je commençait à me douter que la campagne ne redémarrerais pas. Trop de temps écoulé, et la perte des archives... Elle aura quand même duré bien plus longtemps que tous les autres PbP que j'ai essayé. 

Gaël


----------



## Guillaume (May 31, 2006)

Deux ans et demi, un doctorat, sept ou huit joueurs (j'ai perdu le compte), une grossesse et une naissance, ce n'est pas si mal tout compte fait !


----------

